# can any one post some pics



## 8 leg wonder (Aug 12, 2004)

just wondering if anyone could post some pics of centipedes sold as "Blue leg centipedes" as I have just ordered one from the pet store. All we know is that it is a Scolopendra sp. nothing more. I am anxiously waiting to see what it looks like. I post pics as soon as it arrives


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 12, 2004)

There is an awsome pic on Petbugs.com Website under care instructions.


----------



## Steven (Aug 13, 2004)

there are several spec. sold as "blue-legged" ones
- brown body with blue head and blue-legs
- black body with blue-legs
- blackbody with orange antenna's and blue-legs
etc....

ow yeah and of course all the smaller spec. (neon-blue etc.)

anyway,..if it has blue-legs,... it's  :}  :}  :}


----------



## Ythier (Aug 13, 2004)

...here's one of the "smaller spec." ...its name is "Scolopendromorpha spppp from (of course) Tanzania"    
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Steven (Aug 13, 2004)

Flashy centipede  :} 

nice one Eric ! 


did you got that one from _lafermetropicale_ ?
i've seen that they sell them as trachycormocephalus mirabilis  :?


----------



## Ythier (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes, exactly    (_la ferme tropicale-> the tropical farm _  )
They had in the past T.mirabilis from Tanzania and South Africa but it's not the same species as on the picture.
Here's a T.mirabilis from RSA (quite big, about 10cm).
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Steven (Aug 13, 2004)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Here's a T.mirabilis from RSA (quite big, about 10cm).


sorry for my ignorance but what's the RSA  :?  :8o


----------



## Ythier (Aug 13, 2004)

sorry, it's me   Republic of South Africa.


----------



## Steven (Aug 13, 2004)

I know a guy who goes out on field-collecting every year in South-Africa,...
he comes across alot of trachycormocephalus spec.   

i'll have to ask him if he can post some centipedes-pix of those in the "Wild"


----------



## Ythier (Aug 13, 2004)

yes it would be great, pics in the wild are always very interesting and instructive  
Eric


----------



## Cooper (Aug 14, 2004)

Damn that is one stunning pede, look at the legs   Are they offered for sale very often?


----------



## Ythier (Aug 14, 2004)

They're offered sometimes in France, especially in winter.
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Henry Kane (Aug 15, 2004)

I know these pics are kind of "old news' to some of you guys  but figured I'd post a link  to them anyway.

Take care.

Atrax


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2004)

gongyles said:
			
		

> wooooohooooo
> very nice colors on that one,...
> 
> you should be proud =D
> ...


and i still would use the same words after 1 year


----------



## Griot (Aug 15, 2004)

*blue leg*

My tanzanian blue leg.....


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Aug 15, 2004)

Griot said:
			
		

> My tanzanian blue leg.....


Thats a beautiful pede, I'm hoping thats what I find when I hit the pet store on friday.


----------



## Griot (Aug 16, 2004)

8 leg wonder said:
			
		

> Thats a beautiful pede, I'm hoping thats what I find when I hit the pet store on friday.


This kind of centipede is very rare to find...
I only know one guy from the states and one from germany
who are keeping this centipede...
And I`m in the good situation to have two of these, 
the dealer said it`s a pair.
So I`m still hoping for some little pedelings....
We will see....

But I hope you can get this one...he`s a beauty and never so aggressive like other skolos...

Tell me what yours is...when you get it.

(Sorry ,my bad english, I hope everybody understands it *g*)


----------



## danread (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Dan, 

your english is fine! It's as good as many so called english speakers who post on arachnoboards   

The blue leg is a beautiful pede, more pictures would be great    Have you got a morsitans to compare it with? Do you think they might be the same species?

Cheers,


----------



## danread (Aug 16, 2004)

Atrax said:
			
		

> I know these pics are kind of "old news' to some of you guys  but figured I'd post a link  to them anyway.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Atrax



Hi Atrax,

Do you still have that pede? If you do, hows it doing, is it approaching adult size yet? (photos would be good hint hint   ). I saw one recently on TV on animal planet, they had a bloke looking for scorps in africa, and he turned over a rock to find a flat rock scorp eating what looked like a 7" plus blue leg!

Cheers,


----------



## Griot (Aug 17, 2004)

*Pics*

@danread...

there are some more pics from my blue leg to see under www.scolopendra.de

I try to make some more pics, but the female one is still under the substrate and she never came out sience more than 4 weeks.
Maybee shes laying eggs....so I won`t disturb.

what did you mean with compare with morsitans?


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Aug 17, 2004)

Griot said:
			
		

> @danread...
> 
> there are some more pics from my blue leg to see under www.scolopendra.de
> 
> ...


those are some great pics, I hope someday my collection looks like that!


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm really pissed, the supplyer couldn't get the order to the pet store. so looks like I'll have to find one somewhere else


----------



## Griot (Aug 23, 2004)

*some more pics.....*

Some more pics of Tanzanian Blue leg...the female...(should be)...


----------



## scavenger (Aug 23, 2004)

8 leg wonder said:
			
		

> I'm really pissed, the supplyer couldn't get the order to the pet store. so looks like I'll have to find one somewhere else


Jordan, How much were you going to pay?
I can get those for you.


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Aug 23, 2004)

scavenger said:
			
		

> Jordan, How much were you going to pay?
> I can get those for you.


It was going to cost around $50, Aron is going to have to reorder it though, if you want I'll have him order you one to


----------



## Steven (Aug 24, 2004)

Awsome pictures of an even more incredible pede Dan !  :}  :}  :} 

i should be getting the same next week,.. 
from "Zwitserland"    

Cheers


----------



## Ythier (Aug 24, 2004)

Griot said:
			
		

> This kind of centipede is very rare to find...
> I only know one guy from the states and one from germany
> who are keeping this centipede...


...and now one guy from France    
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## danread (Aug 24, 2004)

Griot said:
			
		

> what did you mean with compare with morsitans?



Hi Dan,

Sorry, i only just noticed your question. I was wondering if you owned a S. morsitans to compare it with, as it is possible they may be the same species. If you had both, it might be possible to look at both and compare the number of spinnes on the terminal legs and the antennae structure. I've seen photos of both, but it is much easier to make a comparison if you see them in person.

Cheers,


----------



## Griot (Aug 24, 2004)

*blue leg*

@gongyles: From Switzerland??? Cool! But I don`t know someone who had this scolo in switzerland...Just wondering...but I`m happy for you...

@Ythier: Wow...it looks good...nice to know another blue leg-keeper...

@danread: I don`t have a morsitans to compare it with my blue leggs.
And if i could..I think I`m to dumb to compare it...damn...hehe

I`m anyway not "the" guy who`s a specialist in scolos...
I think about to sell my pair, because I need some more room for different spiders...my favorite pets.

We will see...


----------



## Steven (Aug 24, 2004)

Griot said:
			
		

> I think about to sell my pair, because I need some more room for different spiders...my favorite pets.


intresting    

did your female had eggs before ?
(sorry if you allready answered that somewhere,.. but i wasn't sure  :?)


----------



## Griot (Aug 24, 2004)

*Hey gongyles*

Nope! It never works...I`ve never seen mating this guys...
And no sign for eggs...
I`ve put them together in a tank...and wait till the female stay for a longer time under the substrate. Then I put the male out of the tank, just for security for possible eggs or babies.
But the female cames always off the substrate without a sign of young pedelings. I did try this for two or three times....nothing happend!

So whats the problem....

-Maybee she`s not a female(or he isn`t a male)....like they said it to me
-Maybee she`s not adult....but she never grows again, always the same lenght
-Temperature is too low or too hot...but I think that cannot be, because she can choose her optimale place that she needs...same for the humidity
-or the mating never works...

hmm..I don`t know what to do with...
And it would be very sad if they die one day without giving a new generation of blue leg pedelings...


----------



## Steven (Aug 24, 2004)

Griot said:
			
		

> And it would be very sad if they die one day without giving a new generation of blue leg pedelings...


that's for sure !


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2004)

To all the owners of "giant-bleu" legged ones,...

can you check if your specimens have spiracles on the 6 AND the 7th segment ???


i'm totaly excited today,... just opened a package with my own Giant Bleu-legged  :}  :}  :} 
damn those are FAT !!! first thing i noticed were the unusual count of spiracles,... not sure but couldn't these be Otostigmus specie then ??? but very GIANT ones,... sorry for sounding this enthousiastic,... but i got me a new favourite pede today    

pictures to be followed when i'm cooled down


----------



## danread (Sep 2, 2004)

Aaah, Steven, I can't tell you how jealous I am! The are probably on the top of my wish list, along with S. heros. You really do have the best pede connections of anyone i know. I managed to sort myself out today with another of my wish list pedes, eight S.s.mutilans that are going to arrive next week. I'm going to start setting up their tank this evening, a fully planted 2' tank.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing the pics of your latest acquisition.

Cheers,


----------



## Bob (Sep 2, 2004)

[
i'm totaly excited today,... just opened a package with my own Giant Bleu-legged  :}  :}  :} 

Cool Stevie......Is this one from Tanzania ?? Still no Package from Belgium..... :?  

Bob


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2004)

after giving it some water to drink and a cricket as snack,... i've tranferd it to his new enclosure,... while moving it,... fed it another cricket and shot some PIX   
amazing specie,... i'm really stunned,... never saw one for real untill now  :} 

Ow yeah Bob,... it's from Zwitserland  
i was amazed by their size,... pushing 17cm orso   

i'm in looooooooooooooooooooooove


----------



## Jochen (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Steven



			
				gongyles said:
			
		

> To all the owners of "giant-bleu" legged ones,...
> 
> can you check if your specimens have spiracles on the 6 AND the 7th segment ???


hm, it's the 7th & 8th segment, not 6th & 7th...

Anyway, if you take this for identfication, there are only the genera _Ethmostigmus_, _Rhysida_ and _Alluropus_ left. If I see right, 4 antenna segments are bald. This is a sign for _Ethmostigmus_. In my knowledge the only for Africa known Ethmostigmus-species is _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_.

Cheers Jochen


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanx Jochen

i've should have read "the book" before posting,...  

I'll do some research and hopefully we can find a name for these 'bleulegs'  ,.. gonna need your help,.. cause you read better German then i


----------



## danread (Sep 2, 2004)

Great photos as ever Steven, although you havent helped with my jealously problem. Maybe if you send it to me i can tell you what species it is?


----------



## Jochen (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Steven,

please count the bald antenna segments. If there are 4 bald segments (not 3!) we have no choice: It is _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_ or an undescribed species. But I am pretty sure...


Ok, let's go on:

Short description of _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_:

Size up to 130 mm (means allmost nothing )
Color very variable (from redish brown to green)
Antenna with 20 segments, the first 4 bald
I think the spines are also important, you should have a look at fig 216 at page 176 in "the book" , this is looking very similar to your 2nd picture. There is even the description of the two rows of spines at the top of the femur like on your 2nd pic. The two spines above are also decribed. There should be another row of 3 spines at the dorsal side of the femur that we cannot see on the picture. 

Cheers Jochen


----------



## danread (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm sure you both know of this, but in case you didn't, here is a link to a description of _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_

Cheers,


----------



## Jochen (Sep 2, 2004)

This is not the full description. You have to read "Attems - Das Tierreich" as well. The descriptions of Schileyko & Stagl are supplements and corrections of "Das Tierreich" in most cases. They worked on the same collection as Attems in Vienna.

Cheers Jochen


----------



## Steven (Sep 3, 2004)

_Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_ i'm quite sure ! 

did a check-up with "the book" and all keys match


----------



## danread (Sep 3, 2004)

Jochen said:
			
		

> This is not the full description. You have to read "Attems - Das Tierreich" as well. The descriptions of Schileyko & Stagl are supplements and corrections of "Das Tierreich" in most cases. They worked on the same collection as Attems in Vienna.
> 
> Cheers Jochen


Hi Jochen,

I know. I'd love to get hold of a copy of Das Tierreich, but even if i could, i unfortunately don't speak a word of German. There hasn't been a translated version of it done yet?
Is this the only book with taxonomic keys of Scolopendromorphs? Do you know of any other literature that might be useful?

Cheers,


----------



## fatbloke (Sep 3, 2004)

Steven

nice photos and stunning looking pede

john


----------



## Jochen (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Dan,


			
				danread said:
			
		

> Hi Jochen,
> 
> I know. I'd love to get hold of a copy of Das Tierreich, but even if i could, i unfortunately don't speak a word of German. There hasn't been a translated version of it done yet?
> Is this the only book with taxonomic keys of Scolopendromorphs? Do you know of any other literature that might be useful?


The price was 300 Euro   last time I have seen it for sale. It is rare and it is not translated yet. And parts of it are even for Germans hard to understand, it's very scientific...
I don't know any other centipede-related book with such a big taxonomic key. And Attems must have seen MANY species... Most other keys I know show only size, coloration, antenna segments and few more information, and only for few species.
Of course some parts of are outdated and new species discovered, but I don't know any comparable books.

Cheers Jochen


----------



## Cooper (Sep 3, 2004)

What would 300 euro be equal to in canadian funds?


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Sep 3, 2004)

I just got the pedes today and they're S.mortisans (blue stripe leg). I'll post some pics tommorrow


----------



## J Morningstar (Sep 3, 2004)

gongyles said:
			
		

> after giving it some water to drink and a cricket as snack,... i've tranferd it to his new enclosure,... while moving it,... fed it another cricket and shot some PIX
> amazing specie,... i'm really stunned,... never saw one for real untill now  :}
> 
> Ow yeah Bob,... it's from Zwitserland
> ...


 I am so happy for you Pede God of Belgium. I may have the same by next week. :} 
 We will see.


----------



## danread (Sep 4, 2004)

Jochen said:
			
		

> Hi Dan,
> 
> The price was 300 Euro   last time I have seen it for sale. It is rare and it is not translated yet. And parts of it are even for Germans hard to understand, it's very scientific...
> I don't know any other centipede-related book with such a big taxonomic key. And Attems must have seen MANY species... Most other keys I know show only size, coloration, antenna segments and few more information, and only for few species.
> ...



Thanks for the informaton Jochen. Scientific books are unreasonably expensive a lot of the time, so i dont think i'll be getting that one any time soon. I've done a fair bit of searching of the scientific journals for information on Scolopendrids, but once again, there really isnt much out there. I'd love to have a book with good taxonomic keys of the common centipedes found in our hobby, but its probably not going to happen any time soon as there is no money to be made in researching centipedes   Until then, i'll have to relly on helpful pede enthusiasts such as you and Steven passing on information   

Cheers,


----------



## Maikardaaion (Sep 15, 2004)

@Steven: great pede, awsome photos... :} 

@Griot: is there a way You may contact me?? Or how can I contact You??


----------

